# Instructions for replacing left/right brake lights?



## Tazyuwa (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies if this was requested before (but I could not find any previous post on this topic)...
My left and right rear break lights are blown and I have bought the replacement bulbs from my dealership. Are there any instructions for replacing these bulbs? Note that the brake light located in the middle (rear hatch) is working fine.
Any and all pointers will be much appreciated.
Thankx.


----------



## Henry ROOT (Nov 25, 2006)

Interested in this too.

Wondering how you remove the rear perspex after unscrewing the two bolts. From their size do not fancy prizing glass away from bodywork as any breakage is going to be expensive ££££££££££££

HR


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Take it Halfords - they do it for about £4.00 a bulb.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stand behind the tail light and after you remove the two screws holding it in place, grab the very top of the tail light lens with your finger and pull towards you as hard as you can. It is only hard to remove the first time, as there are approx 4 pins going into the bodywork of the car. The 2nd time it will be much easier to remove. Don't worry, it won't break. Do NOT insert any object trying to pry the tail light off.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

just my 2 cents...
Actually to help pulling on the tail ligghts I have used a long cotton rag (old scarf)... you can loop it and slide it behind the light and then pull on the rag to take the lights off.


----------

